# what style helmet do you guys wear?



## union_op (Jul 24, 2007)

i am just getting back into the sport i ride mainly just xc so far and am wondering if i should pick up a helmet, and what style do you guys use?


----------



## sis (Jul 11, 2007)

Giro Xen myself Giro Havoc for wife


----------



## jpelaston (Feb 27, 2007)

im sporting a bell furio..... its a roadie helmet


----------



## spartan034 (Apr 5, 2007)

Limar 907. just bought it on sale at nashbar, lightest and most comfortable helmet I've ever worn, go get one. now. Reg 110, down to 60


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

bell bellistic, wear it for everything from road to freeride because whether you fall flat on your face on the road, or off a drop its still gonna hurt like a ***** in the morning! and yes i get made fun of, but i like making people laugh


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

specialized decibel. road helmet, but uber vented and i love the fit. plus i rarely if ever do anything crazier than a little 18 inch jump over/off a small log pile.


----------



## MdniteDrftr (Jun 4, 2007)

Most of the time I wear my full face Specialized Deviant, but if its really hot, Ill wear my Giro Xen.


----------



## thecrazyfinn (Apr 7, 2007)

union_op said:


> i am just getting back into the sport i ride mainly just xc so far and am wondering if i should pick up a helmet, and what style do you guys use?


I wear a Limar helmet that's you're pretty stock XC helmet except for a short visor (which makes it more road-ridable).


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

union_op said:


> i am just getting back into the sport i ride mainly just xc so far and am wondering if i should pick up a helmet, and what style do you guys use?


Bell X-ray, but its a couple years old. The have newer models now. I dig it. It's light, comfy, good vents and light silver color.

Go for comfort over all else.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

A bike helmet.
One that fits my head. ... oops, actually I have found two that fit so I bought the other one too...


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)

i just got a Giro Hex. fits much better than my old Bell X-Ray, though i'm still not sure i should be strapping something named Hex to my head.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

I have an LG helmet for off road and commuting and a Bell Relay for the road or when it gets obscenely hot like it has been of late.

I don;t feel as protected when I wear the road helmet but it is far lighter and cooler.


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 8, 2004)

I have a black and red Bell X-Ray for the mountain bike.









and a white Giro Pnuemo for the road bike.









I prefer the Bell retention system to that of the Giro.


----------



## Pabs (Aug 4, 2007)

I use a white Giro Pnuemo as well.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Giro E2 is what's kind to my head.


----------



## J . (May 28, 2006)

Bell Sweep XC is at use, old one was some other Bell. they fit me well and I like the retention system on the Sweep a lot.


----------



## BigToe (Nov 25, 2006)

Fox Flux... best helmet I've tried thus far.


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)

StormShadow said:


> I prefer the Bell retention system to that of the Giro.


i liked the Bell X-Ray i had too, until the small piece at the top & rear of the helmet which serves as the anchor point for the retaining system came loose and ended up constantly standing about 1/4-1/2" above the helmet.
not only did it completely distort the fit, but it acted as a snag for any branch or brush within its reach.
i replaced it with the Giro specifically because it didn't have anything like that piece that would work its way loose and protrude from the rear of the helmet.


----------



## ar1981 (Oct 11, 2006)

I think MTB helmets are ugly!

Prefer road helmets.

I like the MET Veleno (minus the visor) the most, but the MET Estro, Giro Monza, Giro Atmos are nice, also...


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

*Catlike Diablo*

in this very colour.


----------



## s62 (Jun 12, 2007)

the Fox Flux is the best out there, imo:








light, extremely sturdy, lots and lots of vents, good looking, extra coverage, great great fit...

I use a Bell Bellistic when I'm pretty sure I'm going to f things up  :








It's a little heavy, and not well vented, so it gets hot, but it does the trick, and runs for a little less than 100 which is nice. Get the Flux first... it's pricey, but worth it.


----------



## Bawitdaba (Sep 9, 2005)

Depends where I'm riding-full face 661 for DH, skate style dirt lid by 661 for AM/trail, a Giro roadie for the road. I guess you could say that I dress for the crash...


----------



## musky (Jul 21, 2007)

Fox Flux for me as well....black camo is so sweet


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

i got a schwinn helmet at targets because i needed one for an early sunday morning ride and they were the only thing open on a saturday night. it was $18 and it fit so well i'll wear it until it disintegrates.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Jul 2, 2007)

spec decibel pro fit 2


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm using a Giro Semi MX these days. It's a little hot for my plain XC days, but it provides more protection for my AM/trail/light FR ventures


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

Giro Xen

I don't think I'll ever go back to one without enhanced protection in the back. It seems like every helmet manufacturer is doing one these days. Fox Flux, Bell Variant, Specialized instinct ... etc...


----------



## presslab (Jan 5, 2007)

Bell bellistic full face here. I find my head gets saturated with sweat but the helmet somehow keeps it from going in my eyes. My XC lid that I don't use anymore is actually worse in that regard.


----------



## DocAltie (Feb 7, 2006)

I like the Giro Xen... I wear the 2005/2006 model. Comfy, good protection and I got it under $100.

I still have my Specialized Enduro helmet. Also very comfy and has lasted 11 years now. I borrow it out or let the wife use it.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

+2 on the Giro XEN - good fit, good ventilation.


----------



## daroy (May 2, 2004)

*I had a Giro Xen and won't get another.*

I had a Giro Xen but after a nasty crash I found out there crash replacement policy stinks. I'll stick to Bell now.


----------



## [CrazyRick_11] (May 14, 2006)

I love my Bell Influx.


----------



## MikeyMT (Apr 27, 2007)

Rocking a Giro fullface.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

A few different ones here. I was a long time Giro user, Bells always felt funny. Been using a Louis Garneau for 3 years (longer than I should, but it fits great). Have a Rudy Project, Vigor and a cheap Bell all unused as back-ups. The dial adjust head band is one of the best features available on a helmet these days (my humble opinion of course).


----------



## DocAltie (Feb 7, 2006)

daroy said:


> I had a Giro Xen but after a nasty crash I found out there crash replacement policy stinks. I'll stick to Bell now.


Could you elaborate on your issues with Giro? I've never had to go through the warranty process and I think your experiance would be good to share with everyone.


----------



## ricocpa (Apr 14, 2007)

Bell Influx


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

DocAltie said:


> Could you elaborate on your issues with Giro? I've never had to go through the warranty process and I think your experiance would be good to share with everyone.


here...give this a read

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=326066


----------



## croatiansensation (Feb 21, 2005)

Azonic T-55 (full-face) for pretty much everything off-road. A cheapie Giant helmet for road riding. . .


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

i have a giro e2 but its getting long in the tooth. i might try the fox flux next. i like the extra protection.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

Pro-Tec Ace Dig


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

Typical Bell 1/2 helmet


----------



## bigworm520 (Sep 18, 2006)

Bell sweep. I live in Tucson so heat plays a big factor in helmet selection. This has the best ventilation out of any helmet I have owned hands down. Plus the mechanism for tightening the back is far better than the Giro system which broke on both my previous helmets.


----------

